# Hanging weight price per pound



## dcpac (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello,
I usually don't sell my pork, but I have a friend that wants to buy one. My hogs are not organic. What is the going rate per pound of hanging weight?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## HardBall (Dec 23, 2010)

Right now national hog prices are sky high. We get $1.25/lb on the carcass weight plus cutting and wrapping added on. No one bats an eye at that. Good luck!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We get $3.50/lb hanging weight plus buyer pays slaughter and butchering. That's for full size hogs. For smaller roasters the price is $5/lb and $4/lb depending on size with a minimum floor price of $200.

Don't undersell yourself. Produce quality and price it accordingly. That is sustainable.


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

We get $2.25/lb hanging weight, skin off, in the western washington area. 

While your pigs are not organic, hand-raised pigs that you know the history of have a value that most folks will pay a premium for. Make sure you're paid for your time and trouble -- or have your friend come over and feed your pig for 6 months!

Bruce / ebeyfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## kranac (Sep 8, 2010)

I love this question and the answers it gets. 

Ask your butcher to define hanging weight. Mine also uses the hanging weight to determine the processing fee. 42 cents/lb regular and state inspected is 68 cents/lb. etc.

If hanging weight is without guts, skin, feet, head you would have less carcass weight and should charge higher. The feet skin and head may all be left on leaving you a much higher weight... etc... each butcher is different, figure out what exactly you are giving your customer what it cost you to produce the pig and add enough for your time. 

I tell my friends... "I can't beat confinement pork prices" If they want cheap pork get it from Walmart. If they want quality its here and its worth it. 

Kent

www.littlehouseinthewoods.com


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I just sold half a goat at $6/lb hanging weight. She didn't even blink. It was worth it for her to know it was raised humanely and slaughtered on farm (she helped). I eviscerated a 90 lb pig for a bbq this afternoon. My neighbor got $4 a lb for it.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow im living in the wrong state, I get $1 a pound live wght for our butcher hogs, And we sell them @ 250lbs I have the buyer go with me to have it wghed so they can see the results themselves. the buyer pays for processing, If they dont pick up the meat in 2wks then it comes back to me. I take the animal to the processer


----------

